# 4 bay Battery charger



## Cruzz_33 (30/12/15)

How's it guys just bought myself a RX 200 but no stock of chargers so I'm not a big fan of onboard charging so I was hoping someone in the Benoni area would be able to help me out with a second hand or new charger.
Thanks


----------



## Michael Buys (30/12/15)

I know Vape Club has an external charger but it's 2 bay. Only R280 though. They open on the 7th. 

Here's the link. http://www.vapeclub.co.za/collections/batteries-and-chargers/products/omni-dok-battery-charger

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cruzz_33 (30/12/15)

Thanks Bro looking for one before that if not ill buy from them


----------



## Smoke187 (30/12/15)

Not in Benoni, but Vape Cartel has some http://www.vapecartel.co.za/collections/chargers


----------



## Cruzz_33 (30/12/15)

@KieranD are you able to ship at the moment ?


----------



## Blu_Marlin (30/12/15)

Cruzz_33 said:


> @KieranD are you able to ship at the moment ?


I believe you might find your answer here..... not sure if it will be delivered on the 1st though.


----------



## Blu_Marlin (30/12/15)

Oh and vendors are not allowed to respond to stock queries outside of the "Retailers and Vendors" sub forum.

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Yiannaki (30/12/15)

I have moved this thread to "who has stock" so the vendors can feel free to respond

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## KieranD (31/12/15)

@Cruzz_33 Yes I am still shipping, even today

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soprono (2/1/16)

Think the chargers are still out of stock on @KieranD site.


----------



## Effjh (3/1/16)

Check out @vaporize.co.za - http://vaporize.co.za/shop/nitecore-d4-lithium-li-ion-ni-mh-ni-cd-smart-battery-charger/

As far as I know they are shipping and it's free for orders over R500.


----------



## Vapers Corner (4/1/16)

We also have some chargers available here: 

http://www.vaperscorner.co.za/shop/category/accessories-chargers-100

free shipping


----------

